# I like to hear you play the piano



## Pao13

Hi 🥺 I have a doubt... How can I make sentences of more than one verb... For example "I like to hear you play the piano". I saw that sometimes there are phrases like that but the verb is with "는" at the end like 하는 but I really don't know. Sorry if my English is not good enough


----------



## blackhill

I am not an expert but I guess you can try this way.

Try to use "~는 것을"

피아노를 치다+ 듣고 싶다 --> 피아노를 치*는 것을 *듣고 싶어요.


----------



## Pao13

Thank you so much


----------

